

Reading the Classics (UCB Course by Papadimitriou - mostly Game Theory)   - yarapavan
http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~christos/classics/cs298.html

======
yarapavan
There is a list of readings in the philosophy and history of science in the
web page. Link:<http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~christos/classics/readings.txt>

